# hello everyone



## rlodzignz

name is arlo and i'm kinda new to this... posted a few pieces and would like some feedback on what everyone thinks....


----------



## DLeeG

Welcome. I don't know what you mean by "this". You can't mean that you are new to art. Some of your work is nearly brilliant.


----------



## rlodzignz

thanx for the compliment.... i meant new to the forum.... i would like to know how can i improve on what you have seen... i just started painting 4 years ago.... before then never picked up a brush or had any interest...


----------



## rlodzignz

hello everyone.....my webpage is up and running... i still have some work to do to it but you can go there and see some more of my art... take a look and let me know what you think...
rlodzignz.com


----------



## chanda95

You work is stunning. I love your use of color and there is a lot of movement in your work. NICE!


----------



## rlodzignz

thanx so much..... did you check out the webpage?


----------



## chanda95

I did! Awesome web design. I particularly like how you displayed your work in the virtual gallery. It takes a little bit longer for my slow computer to process your page but it's very impressive.


----------



## rlodzignz

thanx so much... i too luv your work..... i see you like horses.. so do i


----------



## chanda95

Thanks! Horses are a big part of my life and I enjoy drawing them but I like to branch out and do other subjects as well. People are my most problematic though. I envy those who do portraits.


----------



## rlodzignz

i know so do i... i wish i knew how to do those well


----------



## Peach

Hi

Love the pieces that you have in your album, couldn't get on the website, said it was disabled. But really love the red one with the scarf.. Fantastic, keep it up


----------

